# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  माता रानी की भेंटे एवम् सभी देवी देवताओ के भजन

## JEETJAWAN

|| श्री गणेशाय नम :||

----------


## JEETJAWAN

*|| श्री गणेशाय नम :|| 

जय मातादी 
मातारानी सबका कल्याण करे माता रानी के लिये गाने वाले भजनो को माता रानी की भेंटे कहते है
 युग युग से मनुष्य ने भजन गाकर के ईश्वर के प्रति अपनी श्रदा और भक्ति प्रकट की है
 हजारो लाखो भजन लिखे व गाये गये है इन्ही भजनो मे से कुछ भजनो को आपके सामने प्रस्तुत करना चाहता हॅु
 मेरा ज्ञान सीमित है इसमे गलती होना स्वभाविक है
 आप सभी मेरा मार्गदर्शन करने की क्रपा करे*

----------


## JEETJAWAN

कभी फुर्सत हो तो जगदम्बे निर्धन के घर भी आ जाना

जो रूखा सुखा दिया हमें उसका भोग लगा जाना

कभी...........

ना छत्र बना सका सोने का ना चुनरी घर मेरे तारो जडी

ना पेडे बर्फी है मॉ श्रदा है नयन बिछाय खडी

इस अर्जी को ना ठुकरा जाना 

जिस घर के तेल नही वहॉ ज्योति जलाउ मे कैसे 

मेरा खुद ही बिछोना धरती पर तेरी चौकी सजाउ मे कैसे

जहॉ में बैठा वही बैठ के मॉ बच्चो का दिल बहला जाना

तु भाग्य बनाने वाली है मॉ में तकदीर का मारा हू

हे दात्री सम्भालो भिखारी को आखिर तेरी आंखाका तारा हुं

मै दोषी तु निर्दाष है मां मेरे दोषो को तु भुला जाना जो रूखा

सुखा दिया हमें उसका भोग लगा जाना 

कभी फुर्सत हो तो जगदम्बे निर्धन के घर भी आ जाना

----------


## JEETJAWAN

जय मातादी जय मातादी  सारे बोलो जय मातादी 

तेरे नाम का करम है सारा भक्तो पर छाया है सुरूर शेरावालिये

ओ रूप का है एक लश्कारा जग में है जितना भी नुर शेरा वालिये

दुर गुफा में बैठै रोज करिश्मे करती है तु 

मेहरावाली एक नजर से सबके दुखडे हरती हे तु

खाली झोली जो लाता है उसकी झोली भरती है तु

इस द्वारे की धुल लगाकर पापी पावन  हो जाते है

जयमातादी छाया कंचन हो जाती है छिलके चंदन हो जाते है

तेरी दया हो जाये तो रंक भी राजा हो जाते है

ओ तेरे नाम का करम है सारा............

----------


## JEETJAWAN

आरती 

मन तेरा मन्दिर आंखे दिया बाती होठो की है थालिया बोल फुल पाती 

रोम रोम जिव्हा तेरा नाम पुकारती आरती ओ मईया आरती ओ ज्योता वाली तेरी आरती  

हे महालक्ष है महागोरी तु अपनी आप है जौहरी  तेरी कीमत तु ही जाने 

तु बुरा भला पहचाने ये कहे दिन ओर  राते तेरी लिखी न जाये बात

कोई माने या ना माने हम भक्त तेरे दीवाने तेरे पॉव सारी दुनिया पखारती .

मन तेरा मन्दिर ....

हे गुणवंती  सतवंती हे पतवंती रसवंती मेरी सुनना ये विनती मेरा चौला रंग बसंती

हे दुख  भंजन सुख दाती हमे सुख देना दिन राती 

जो तेरी महिमा गाये मुह मांगी मुरादे पोये

मन तेरा मन्दिर...

हे महाकाल हे महाशक्ति  हमें दे दे ऐसी भक्ति

 हे जग जननी महामाया हे तु ही धुप और छाया

 तु अमर अजर अविनाशी तु अनमिट पुर्णमाशी  

सब करके दुर अंधेरे हमें बक्शों नए सवेरे.

मन तेरा मन्दिर ....

----------


## JEETJAWAN

ध्यानु को तार दिया बनिये को पार किया लाखो करोडो का  तुने उधार किया

ओ मेरी वारी क्यो देर लगायी मॉ तेरा में कुछ भी नही 

ध्यानु को तार दिया....................

जन्मो जन्मो से मे तेरी बैठा आस लगा के मॉ

तेरी राहो मे अपने नयनो के दीप जला के मॉ

तुने काज सॅवारे सबके दुख निवारे सबके भॅवरो में अटके बेडे पार उतारे सबके

क्यो है याद मेरी दिल से भुलायी मॉ मे  तेरा कुछ भी नही 

ध्यानु को तार दिया..........................

सुना तेरे दर जो भी खाली झाली लाता है भर देती भंडारे उसके मन चाहा फल पाता है

भक्तो की तु रखवाली जगदम्बे शेरो वाली अपने बच्चो के सोये भाग्य जगाने वाली 

क्यो ना मेरी भी बिगडी बनायी क्या मे मॉ तेरा कुछ भी नही

ध्यानु को तार दिया ....................

कहती है  सारी तु तीन लोक से न्यारी से तीन लोक से न्यारी है

भव सागर से पार करे मॉ जग की पालन हारी है 

तु जानी जान भवानी मे हु अन्जान भवानी चचंल पर क्रपा कर दे क्रपा निधान भवानी

ओ मेरी क्यो ना हुई सुनवाई मॉ क्या मै तेरा  कुछ भी नही 

ध्यानु को तार...............

----------


## JEETJAWAN

हे ........... काल के पंजे से माता बचाओ जय मॉ अष्ट भवानी 

हे नाम रे सबसे बडा तेरा नाम ओ शेरो वाली उचे डेरो वाली 

हे नाम रे .................

ऐसा कठिन पल ऐसी घडी है विपदा आन पडी है 

तु ही दिखा रस्ता ये दुनिया रस्ता रोके खडी है

मेरा जीवन बना एक संग्राम शेरो वाली उचे डेरो वाली बिगडे बना दे मेरे काम

हे नाम रे ..............

भक्तो को दुष्टो से छुडाये भक्ति जोत जगाये जिसका कोई नही जगत में तु उसकी बन जाए

तीनो लोक तोहे करे प्रणाम ओ शेरो वाली ओ उचे डेरो वाली

है नाम रे  ................

हे तु ही लेने वाली माता तु ही देने वाली तेरी जय जय कार करू मे

भर दे झोली खाली काम सफल हो मेरा दे ऐसा वरदान 

तेरे बल से हो जाये निर्बल भी बलवान

बीच भॅवर मे डोल रही है  पार लगा दे नया जय मॉ अष्ट भवानी अम्बे गोरी मइया

किसकी बली चढाउ तुझपर तु प्रसन्न हो जाये 

दुश्मन थर थार कॉपे जब मॉ तु गुस्से मे आये

हे नाम रे   ..........

----------


## JEETJAWAN

सॉची ज्योतो वाली माता 

तेरी जय जय कार जय जय कार

तुने मुझे बुलाया शेरावालिये मे आया मे आया शेरावालिये

हो ज्योतावालिये पहाडावालिये ओ महरावालिये

तुने मुझे.............

सारा जग है एक बंजारा सारा जग एक बंजारा

सबकी मंजिल तेरा द्वारा उचे पर्वत लम्बा रस्ता 

पर में रह नही पाया शेरा वालिये 

तुने मुझे बुलाया शेरावालिये मे आया मे आया शेरावालिये

सुने मन में जल गयी बाती

तेरे  पथ मे मिल गए साथी

मुह खोलू क्या तुझसे मांगू

बिन मांगे सब पाया 

तुने मुझे बुलाया ..................

कौन है राजा कौन भिखारी एक बराबर तेरे सारे पुजारी 

तुने सबको दशन देके अपने गले लगाया शेरावालिये

तुने मुझे बुलाया ..............

ओ प्रेम से बोलो जय मातादी

ओ सारे बोलो जयमातादी

ओ आते बोलो जयमातादी जाते बोलो जयमातादी

ओ कष्ट निवारे जयमातादी पार उतारे जयमातादी 

देवी मॉ भोली भर दे झोली जयमातादी 

ओ जोडे दर्पण्  जयमातादी

मॉ दे दे दर्शन जयमातादी

जयमातादी जयमातादी जयमातादी

ओ शेरावाली मईया तेरी जय जय कार

----------


## JEETJAWAN

जय मॉ जय मॉ 

तु भीख ना देगी तो में शोर मचा दूंगा ।

हर मॉगने वाले को तेरा पता बता दूंगा ।

तेरे दर पे जिसने  भी झोली फैलायी तुमने मैया उसकी तकदीर बनायी है ।

तेरे नाम की जिसने भी ज्योत जगायी है हर विपदा  में तु बनी सहायी है ।

तेरी रहमत के किस्से  सारे जग को सुना दूंगा ।

तु भीख ना देगी तो में शोर मचा दूंगा ।

तेर द्धार पे अब तक मॉ ना हुयी सुनवाई है तेरे कानो तक अम्बे पहुचीं ना दुहायी है ।

अब तेरे बच्चो ने तेरी आस लगायी है मै केसे कहूं सबको पत्थर की मायी है ।

मै अपनी भक्ति से पत्थर को पिघला  दूंगा ।

तु अपरमपार है मॉ तेरा पार ना पाया है कण कण में  हे दाती तेरा नूर समाया है 

चंचल की समझ में मॉ अब ये आया है ये दुख सुख तेरी माया है ।

तुम सबकी सुनती हो सबको समझा दुंगा ।

तु भीख ना देगी तो में शोर मचा हर मांगने वाले को तेरा पता बता दूंगा ।

द्धारे खोलो भिखारी  आये है |

----------


## JEETJAWAN

झुठी दुनिया से मन हट ले ध्यान मईया जी के चरणो में लगा ले नसीबा तेरा जाग  जायेगा ।

नसीबा तेरा जाग जायेगा नसीबा तेरा जाग जायेगा नसीबा तेरा जायेगा लखीया ...........

सच्चा हे दरबार यहां मांगने का मिलता यहॉ प्यार यहां जगदम्बे का ।

झुठे संसार का चलन अनोखा है पग पग मिले यहां धोखा ही धोखा है ।

ज्योत जगा ले अम्बे की नसीबा तेरा जाग जायेगा ...............

माल तेरे पास तो माल तेरा खायेगे हुआ जो खत्म तो नजर नही आयेंगे ।

महामायी को तु अपना बना ले , प्यार मां का अनुठा है तु पाले ।

नसीबा तेरा जाग  जायेगा ...................

शेरावाली मईया मेरी ममता की खान है भक्तों को प्यार देती बडी ही महान है ।

हाथ उनका तु सर पर धराले नसीबा तेरा जाग जायेगा ....................

श्याम सुन्दर तेरे मईया तेरे चरणो का दीवाना है सारा जग झुठा सच्चा  तेरा मां ठीकाना है । 

हर सत लो चरणो में लगा ले नसीबा तेरा जाग जायेगा ..................

ओ झुठी दुनिया से मन को हटा ले नसीबा तेरा जाग  जायेगा ..........

----------


## JEETJAWAN

सॉची ज्योतो वाली माता तेरी जय जय कार तेरी जय जय कार ।

तुने मुझे बुलाया शेरावालियें में आया में आया शेरावालियें ।

ओ ज्योता वालिये ओ पहाडावालिये में आया में आया शेरावालिये ।

सारा जग एक बंजारा सबकी मंजिल तेरा द्धारा उचें पर्वत लम्बा रस्ता पर में रह ना पाया शेरावालिये ।

तुने मुझे बुलाया .................

सुने मन में जल गयी बाती तेरे पथ में मिल गए साथी मुंह खोलु क्या तुझसे मांगू ।

बिन मांगे  सब पाया शेरावालिये तुने मुझे बुलाया शेरावालिये ..............

कौन है राजा कौन भिखारी एक बराबर तेरे सारे पुजारी 

तुने सबाके दर्शन दे के अपने गले लगाया ।

तुने मुझे बुलाया शेरावालिये ....

ओ प्रेम से बोलो जयमातादी 

ओ सारे बोलो जयमातादी 

ओ आते बोलो जयमातादी 

जाते बोलो जयमातादी

ओ कष्ट निवारे जयमातादी

ओ पार उतारे जयमातादी

देवी मां भोली भरदे झोली जयमातादी

ओ जोडे दर्पण जयमातादी 

ओ मां दे दे दर्शन जयमातादी 

ओ जय माता शेरावाली की जय , तेरी जय जय कार ।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

सांची ज्योता वाली माता तेरी जय जय कार 
जय जय कार जय जय कार 

माता जिनको याद करे , वो लोग निराले होते है ।
माता जिनका नाम पुकारे किस्मत वाले होते है ।

चलो बुलावा आया है माता ने बुलाया है । जयमातादी 
ओ उचे पर्वत पर रानी मां ने दरबार लगाया है । जयमातादी 
सारे जग एक ठीकाना सारे गम के मारो का ।
रस्ता देख रही माता अपनी आंख के तारो का ।
मस्त हवाओ का ये झोखा ये संदेशा लाया है चलो बुलावाआया है माता ने बुलाया ।
जय मातादी जय मातादी कहते जावो आने जाने वालो को 
जिसने जितना र्दद सहा उतना चैन भी पाया है ।
चलो बुलावा आया है ...........
वैष्णोदेवी के मन्दिर में लोग मुरादे पाते है , ओ रोते रोते आते है हंसते हंसते जाते हे ।
में भी मांग के देखु जिसने जो मांगा सो पाया है ।
चलो बुलावा आया है माता ने बुलाया है जयमातादी ।
मे भी तो एक मां हु माता , मां ही मां को पहचाने ।
बेटे का दुख क्या होता है ओर कोइै कया जाने ।
उसका खुन कैसे देखू जिसको दुध पिलाया है ।
चलो बुलावा आया है माता ने बुलाया है , माता ने बुलाया हे...........
चलो बुलावा आया है ...........
ओ प्रेम से बोलो जयमातादी 
ओ सारे बोलो जयमातादी 
ओ जय मातादी जयमातादी 
वैष्णोरानी जयमातादी 
अम्बे कल्याणी जयमातादी 
मां भोली भाली जयमातादी 
मां शेरोवाली जयमातादी 
ओ झोली भर दे जयमातादी
संकट हर लेती जयमातादी
ओ जयमातादी जयमातादी 
ओ जयमाता शेरोवाली की जय

----------


## JEETJAWAN

आरती 


अम्बे , तु है जगदम्बे काली , जय दुर्गे खप्पर वाली , तेरे ही गुण गाये भारती ।
ओ मईया हम सब उतारे तेरी आरती ।
तेरे जगत के भक्त् जनन पर भीड परी है भारी मॉ , दानव दल पर  टुट पडो मां करके सिंह संवारी ।
सौ सिंघो सी तु बलशाली अष्ट भुजाओ वाली  दुष्टो को पल में संहारती ।
हम सब उतारे तेरी आतरी ...................
मां बेटे का हे इस जग बडा ही निर्मल नाता -2
पुत कपूत सुने है , पर ना माता सुनी कुमाता ।
सबपे करूणा दर्शाने वाली अम़त बरसाने वाली दुखियो के दुखडे निवारती ।
हम सब उतारे तेरी आतरी ।
अम्बे तु है जगदम्बे काली .................
नही मांगते धन और दौलत , ना चांदी ना सोना मां ,
हम तो मांगे मा तेरे मन में ,  एक छोटा सा कौना ।
सबकी बिगडी बनाने वाली , लाज बचाने वाली , सतीयो के सत को बचाने वाली ।
हम सब उतारे तरेी आरती ........................;

----------


## JEETJAWAN

तेरी छाया में मेरे चरणो मे मग्न हो बैठू  तेरे भक्तो में  
तेरे दरबार में खुशी मिलती है  जिन्दगी मिलती है रोतो को हंसी मिलती है तेरे दरबार में ।
एक अजब सी तन मन पे छाती है हर दिन सुबह तेरे गीत गाती है ,
बजते सितारो से मीठी पुकारो से गुंजे जहां सारा तेरे जय  जयकारो से ।
मस्ती में झुमे तेरा दर चुमे तेरे चारो तरफ दुनिया ये घुमे ,
ऐसी मस्ती भी भला कहा मिलती है ।
तेरे दरबार में खुशी मिलती ..............
ओ मेरी शेरावाली मां तेरी हर बात अच्छी है -2 करणी पुरी है माता मेरी सच्ची है ।
सुख दुख  बताती हे अपना बनाती है , मुश्किल में हो बच्चे तो मां ही काम अाती है ।
रक्षा करती है भक्त अपने की बात सच्ची करती उनके सपनो की 
सारी दुनिया की दौलत यही मिलती है ।
तेरे दरबार में खुशी मिलती है .........
रोता हुआ  आये जो  हंसता हुआ जाताहै  मन की मुरादो को वो पाता हुआ जाता है ।
किस्मत के मारो को  , रोगी बिमारो को , कर दे भला चंगा मेरी मां अपने दुलारो को ।
पाप कट जाये , चरण छुने से , महकती है दुनिया  , मां के धुने से ।
फिर तु मां ऐसी , कभी क्या , कही मिलती है जिन्दगी मिलती है रोतो को ।
तेर दरबार में मईया खुशी मिलती है ।

----------


## badboy123455

*बहुत अच्छा सूत्र हे जीत जी 
रेपुटेशन स्वीकार*

----------


## shikha_rawat

very nice postings...

----------


## bhramjeet

jai mata di nice

----------


## kavita25

अच्छी भेंटे है मित्र ,एक मेरी फरमाइश भी पूरी कर दे

कृप्या ये भेंटे दे पूरी....

"माँ मुरादे पूरी करदे हलवा बाटुगी"

----------


## sushilnkt

जय माता दी .........................

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> जय माता दी .........................





> अच्छी भेंटे है मित्र ,एक मेरी फरमाइश भी पूरी कर दे
> 
> कृप्या ये भेंटे दे पूरी....
> 
> "माँ मुरादे पूरी करदे हलवा बाटुगी"





> jai mata di nice





> very nice postings...





> *बहुत अच्छा सूत्र हे जीत जी 
> रेपुटेशन स्वीकार*




जय मातादी .....................

----------


## JEETJAWAN

मन की मुरादे पुरी कर मां , दर्शन करने को मे तो आउगी .........
तेरा दीदार होगा , मेरा उद्धार होगा हलवे का भोग में लगाउगीं ।
तु ही दाती दान दे दे मुझको अपना जानकर - 2 
भरदे मेरी झोली खाली , दाग लगे ना तेरी शान पर 
सवा रूपया और नारियल में तेरी भेंट चढाउगी दर्शन करने को में आउगीं 
तेरा दीदार होगा मेरा उद्धार होगा हलवे का भोग में लगाउंगी ।
छोटी छोटी कन्याओ को भोग लगाउ भक्ति भाव से - 2 ,
तेरा जगराता कराउ में तो मां बडे चाव से ।
लाल ध्वजा ले , करके माता , तेरे भवन पे लहराउगीं ।
मन की मुरादे पुरी कर दर्शन करने आउगी ..........
महिमा तेरी बडी निराली पार न कोई पाया है ।
मैंने सुना है ब्रम्हा ,विष्णु , शिव ने तेरा गुण गाया है ।
मेरी ओकात क्या है , तेरी मां बात क्या है ।
कैसे तुझको भुलाउंगी , दर्शन करने को आउगीं 
तेरा दीदार होगा ...................
लाल चौला , लाल चुनरी , लाल ही तेरे लाले है तेरी जिस पर हो दया वो तो मालामाल है 
श्यामसुन्दर और लक्खा बालक है तेरे उनको भी संग में लाउगी ।
दर्शन करने को आउगीं 
तेरा दीदार होगा ........................दर्शन करने को में तो आउगीं ......

----------


## JEETJAWAN

जय  मां जय जय मां ...................
कौन कहता है मां की ज्योत नही बोलती , श्रद्धा से इसको बुलाने वाला चाहिए
ज्योत से ज्योत को मिलाने वाला चाहिए ।
भावना से इसको पुकार के तो देखिये अंखियो के शीशे में उतार के तो देखिये ,
सच की आवाज में आवाज ये मिलायेगी , सोया जो तु नींद मे , है तुझको जगायेगी ।
तेरा इसके चरणो मे ध्यान भी तो चाहिये , सुनने का ध्वनि शुद्ध कान भी तो चाहिए ।
श्रद्धा से इसको बुलाने वाला चाहिये , ज्योत से ज्योत को मिलाने वाला चाहिए ।
कौन कहता है  मां ...........
सच्ची ज्योत रिझती  ना झुठ ना पाखंड से , प्रेम से बुलाओ , ना पुकारो घमंड रे से ,
इसे सरोकार नही जोर ना ही शोर से , ये तो बंध जाती हे रे आस्था की डोर से ।
बोलो जिस भाषा में ज्ञान भी चाहिये , आत्मा को इसकी पहचान भी चाहिये ।
श्रद्धा से इसको बुलाने वाला चाहिये ।
कौन कहता है ..........
ज्योत हे मां , अहसास होगा जिसको , समझेगा वो ही विश्वास होगा जिसको ।
पहले ज्योत अपने तराजु में हे तोलती , उतरे जो पूरे , जोत उनके संग बोलती ।
र्निदोष भक्ति की तारे जरा जोडिये , बाकी क्या कहना है उस पे छोडिये ।
श्रद्धा से इसको बुलाने वाला चाहिये ।
कौन कहता है .............

----------


## JEETJAWAN

शेरावालिये ज्योतावालिये पहाडावालिये दिलासावालिये 
एक जुग से मे तरसा शेरावालिये , दर्शन को तेरे में ज्योतावालिये ।
एक जुग ...............
तेरी भक्ति तेरी पूजा अब तो जीवन मेरा तेरे कदमो पे दम निकले अब मन चाहे मेरा ।
जयमातादी सोरे बोलो .........जोर से बोलो , मे नही  सुनिया 
एक जुग ................
सबकुछ सम्भव हो सकता है अदभुत तेरी माया , 
रूप अनेको घेरे हे तुने बदली है कितनी  ही काया ।
जयमातादी ...........
एकबार नही कई बार तुझे इन भक्तो ने हे पुकारा ।
एक जुग .................

----------


## JEETJAWAN

भेजा हे बुलावा तुने शेरावालीये ..............
भेजा हे बुलावा तुने शेरावालीये ओ मईया तेरे दरबार मे तेरे दीदार को आउगा फिर कभी ना जाउगां 
तेरे ही दर के हम तो है भिखारी जाये कहां ये दर छोड के ।
तेरे संग बांधी भक्तों ने डोरी सारे जहां से नाता तोड के ।
भेजा है बुलावा तुने शेरावालिये , शेरावालिये नी ज्योता वालिये , नी लाटा वालिये ।
फुलो में तेरी ही खुश्बु हे मईया , चंदा में तेरी ही चांदनी हा चांदनी ।
हा तेरे ही नुर से है नयनो की ज्योतिया सुरज में तेरी ही रोशनी ।
भेजा हे बुलावा तुने शेरावालिये , ओ मईया तरे दरबार ..................
शेरावालिये नी माता ज्योतावालिये नी संचिये पहाडावालिये नी माता लाटावालिये ।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

सदा पापी से पापी को भी तुम , मां भव सिंधु तारी हो ।
फंसी मझदार में नईया को भी पल मे उबारी हो ।
न जाने कौन ऐसी भुल , मुझसे हो गयी  मईया ,
 तुम अपने इस बालक को मईया मन से बिसारी हो ।

बिगडी मेरी बना ऐ , मईया जी , मेरी मईया ।
बिगडी मेरी बना दे ऐ शेरोवाली मईया ...
ओ बिगडी मेरी बना दे ऐ शेरोवाली मईया ...
ऐ शेरावाली मईया , देवास वाली मईया  , 
पहरो वाली मईया , ऐ खंडवा वाली मईया ।
अपना मुझे बना ले ऐ मेहरो वाली मईया ।
बिगडी मेरी बना दे ..............
दर्शन को मेरी अंखिया कब से तरस रही है , मेरी अंखिया , मां मेरी अंखिया ।
सावन से जैसे झर झर अंखिया बरस रही है ।
दर पर मुझे बना ले , ऐ शेरोवाली मईया  मेरी मईया जी , 
बिगडी मेरी बना दे ऐ शेरोवाली मईया ।
आते है तेरे दर पे दुनिया के नर और नारी सुनती हो सबकी विनती ।
मेरी मईया शेरावाली ,मुझको दरश दिखा दे , ऐ मेहरा वाली मईया ।
बिगडी मेरी बना दे ऐ शेरोवाली मईया .............

----------


## JEETJAWAN

कीर्तन की है रात बाबा आज थाने आणे है...................
कीर्तन की है रात बाबा आज थाने आंणे है कोल निभाणो है
दरबार सांवरिया ऐसो सजो प्यारो , दयालु आपको 
सेवा में सांवरिया सगला खडा डीक , हुकुम बस आपको
ओ सेवा में थारी ओ म्हान , आज बिछ जाणो है , थान कोल निभानो है
कीर्तन की है रात .................
कीर्तन कि है तैयारी , कीर्तन करा जम कर , प्रभु क्यो देर करो 
वादा तेरो दाता , कीर्तन में आंणे को , घणी क्*यो देर करो 
भजना सू थान म्हान आज रिझाणो है थाने कोल निभानो है
कीर्तन की है रात ........
जो कुछ बणो म्हां सू , अर्पण प्रभु थारो , प्रभु स्वीकार करो 
नादान सू गलती , होती ही आयी है , प्रभु मत ध्यान धरो 
ओ नन्दू सांवरिया थारो दास पुरानो है थान कोल निभानो है
कीर्तन की है रात ..............

----------


## badboy123455

*जीत जी लगता हे इसे बनाने में काफी मेहनत करी हे आपने*

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> *जीत जी लगता हे इसे बनाने में काफी मेहनत करी हे आपने*


धन्यवाद मित्र .............

सब माता रानी का आर्शिवाद है .......

जय मातादी

----------


## Raman46

> भेजा हे बुलावा तुने शेरावालीये ..............
> भेजा हे बुलावा तुने शेरावालीये ओ मईया तेरे दरबार मे तेरे दीदार को आउगा फिर कभी ना जाउगां 
> तेरे ही दर के हम तो है भिखारी जाये कहां ये दर छोड के ।
> तेरे संग बांधी भक्तों ने डोरी सारे जहां से नाता तोड के ।
> भेजा है बुलावा तुने शेरावालिये , शेरावालिये नी ज्योता वालिये , नी लाटा वालिये ।
> फुलो में तेरी ही खुश्बु हे मईया , चंदा में तेरी ही चांदनी हा चांदनी ।
> हा तेरे ही नुर से है नयनो की ज्योतिया सुरज में तेरी ही रोशनी ।
> भेजा हे बुलावा तुने शेरावालिये , ओ मईया तरे दरबार ..................
> शेरावालिये नी माता ज्योतावालिये नी संचिये पहाडावालिये नी माता लाटावालिये ।


बोलो शेरा बाली माता कि जय .जय माता दी ,जय माता दी

----------


## Raman46

> शेरावालिये ज्योतावालिये पहाडावालिये दिलासावालिये 
> एक जुग से मे तरसा शेरावालिये , दर्शन को तेरे में ज्योतावालिये ।
> एक जुग ...............
> तेरी भक्ति तेरी पूजा अब तो जीवन मेरा तेरे कदमो पे दम निकले अब मन चाहे मेरा ।
> जयमातादी सोरे बोलो .........जोर से बोलो , मे नही सुनिया 
> एक जुग ................
> सबकुछ सम्भव हो सकता है अदभुत तेरी माया , 
> रूप अनेको घेरे हे तुने बदली है कितनी ही काया ।
> जयमातादी ...........
> ...


बोलो शेरा बाली माता कि जय .जय माता दी ,जय माता दी

----------


## Raman46

> जय मां जय जय मां ...................
> कौन कहता है मां की ज्योत नही बोलती , श्रद्धा से इसको बुलाने वाला चाहिए
> ज्योत से ज्योत को मिलाने वाला चाहिए ।
> भावना से इसको पुकार के तो देखिये अंखियो के शीशे में उतार के तो देखिये ,
> सच की आवाज में आवाज ये मिलायेगी , सोया जो तु नींद मे , है तुझको जगायेगी ।
> तेरा इसके चरणो मे ध्यान भी तो चाहिये , सुनने का ध्वनि शुद्ध कान भी तो चाहिए ।
> श्रद्धा से इसको बुलाने वाला चाहिये , ज्योत से ज्योत को मिलाने वाला चाहिए ।
> कौन कहता है मां ...........
> सच्ची ज्योत रिझती ना झुठ ना पाखंड से , प्रेम से बुलाओ , ना पुकारो घमंड रे से ,
> ...


बोलो शेरा बाली माता कि जय .जय माता दी ,जय माता दी

----------


## Raman46

> मन की मुरादे पुरी कर मां , दर्शन करने को मे तो आउगी .........
> तेरा दीदार होगा , मेरा उद्धार होगा हलवे का भोग में लगाउगीं ।
> तु ही दाती दान दे दे मुझको अपना जानकर - 2 
> भरदे मेरी झोली खाली , दाग लगे ना तेरी शान पर 
> सवा रूपया और नारियल में तेरी भेंट चढाउगी दर्शन करने को में आउगीं 
> तेरा दीदार होगा मेरा उद्धार होगा हलवे का भोग में लगाउंगी ।
> छोटी छोटी कन्याओ को भोग लगाउ भक्ति भाव से - 2 ,
> तेरा जगराता कराउ में तो मां बडे चाव से ।
> लाल ध्वजा ले , करके माता , तेरे भवन पे लहराउगीं ।
> ...


बोलो शेरा बाली माता कि जय .जय माता दी ,जय माता दी

----------


## JEETJAWAN

मेरी दुनिया है मां तेरे आंचल में , शीतल छाया तु दुख के जंगल में
मेरी दुनिया है मां तेर आंचल में
ओ मेरी राहो के दिए , तेरी दो अखियाँ
मुझे गीता से बडी तेरी दो बतीया , तेरी दो बतीया
युग में मिलता है जो मिला पल में
मेरी दुनिया है मां तेरे आंचल में 
मैंने आंसू भी दिए पर तु रोई ना 
मेरी निंदिया के लिए बरसो सोई ना
ममता गाती , ओ हो ममता गाती रही रामकी हलचल मे 
मां आ मां आ 
काहे ना धोके पीये , ये चरण तेरे मां , ये चरण तेरे मां
ओ देवता प्याला लिए दर पे खडे मां ,दर पे खडे मां
अमृत सबका है इस गंगाजल में 
मेरी दुनिया है मां तेरे आंचल में , शीतल छाया तु दुख के जंगल में

----------


## RUDHR.

बोलो शेरा बाली माता कि जय .जय माता दी ,जय माता दी

----------


## badboy123455

.जय माता दी ...........

----------


## kavita25

> मन की मुरादे पुरी कर मां , दर्शन करने को मे तो आउगी .........
> तेरा दीदार होगा , मेरा उद्धार होगा हलवे का भोग में लगाउगीं ।
> तु ही दाती दान दे दे मुझको अपना जानकर - 2 
> भरदे मेरी झोली खाली , दाग लगे ना तेरी शान पर 
> सवा रूपया और नारियल में तेरी भेंट चढाउगी दर्शन करने को में आउगीं 
> तेरा दीदार होगा मेरा उद्धार होगा हलवे का भोग में लगाउंगी ।
> छोटी छोटी कन्याओ को भोग लगाउ भक्ति भाव से - 2 ,
> तेरा जगराता कराउ में तो मां बडे चाव से ।
> लाल ध्वजा ले , करके माता , तेरे भवन पे लहराउगीं ।
> ...


आपकी ये भेट भी अच्छी है मित्र परन्तु मुझे ये वाली भेट चाहिए

"माँ मुरादे पूरी करदे हलवा बाटुगी"

----------


## JEETJAWAN

जै माता की जै माता की सारे बोलो....

तेरे सदके तू भेज दे बुलावा , दोनों हाथों जोड के मैं आऊ शेरावालीऐ 
माँगू और क्या मैं इसके अलावा , छोड के ना दर मैं जाऊ शेरावालीऐ 
शेरावाली मैहरा वाली जयोता वाली लाटावाली ....
शेरावाली मैहरा वाली ज्योता वाली लाटावाली .. 
धरती क्या आकाश हैं क्या सब तेरे इशारों पर चलते हैं 
चाँद सितारो के दिपक भी तेरे नूर से ही जलते हैं 
हम बंदो की हस्ती क्या हैं तेरी दया पर ही पलते हैं 
शेरावाली मैहरा वाली ज्योता वाली लाटावाली.... 
तेरे सदके तू भेज दे बुलावा , दोनों हाथों जोड के मैं आऊ शेरावालीऐ 
शेरावाली मैहरा वाली जयोता वाली लाटावाली .... 
रोता आये हँसता जाये तेरे दर की रीत यहीं है 
जै माता की जै माता की .. 
नित नित तेरे दर्शन करना हम भक्तों की प्रीत यही हैं 
जिसको चाहे उसको बुलाये मैंया तेरी रीत यहीं हैं 
शेरावाली मैहरा वाली ज्योता वाली लाटावाली 
तेरे सदके तू भेज दे बुलावा , दोनों हाथों जोड के मैं आऊ शेरावालीऐ 
दोनों हाथों जोड के मैं आऊ शेरावालीऐ माँगू और क्या मैं इसके अलावा , छोड के ना दर मैं जाऊ शेरावालीऐ 
शेरावाली मैहरा वाली जयोता वाली लाटावाली ....

----------


## love birds

जय माता दी .................

----------


## vickky681

जय माता दी जय माता दी

----------


## vickky681

जय माता दी जीत भाई रेपो++++

----------


## MATWARRAWAT

jai matadi ki jai...............................................  ...................

----------


## badboy123455

*बहुत बढिया जीत जी ..................*

----------


## Teach Guru

अति सुन्दर सूत्र ..धन्यवाद..........

----------


## JEETJAWAN

बस इक बार तु भी आजा ऐ माँ मेरे घर पे..- 
हर साल मैं आता हुँ मैया तेरे दर पे..
इक बार तु भी आजा ऐ माँ मेरे घर पे.. 
मै तेरी ज्योत जागउँगा चुनडी लाल चढ़ाउगा.. 
पूजा का थाल सजा मैं तेरी आरती गाउँगा 
आप भी आना अपने संग में शिवशंभु को भी लाना मैया.. 
शिवशंभु को भी लाना.... 
माँ गणपती हनुमान और भैरव नाथ को नहीँ भुलाँना 
भैरव नाथ को नहीँ भुलाँना... 
आप भी आना अपने संग में भौलेनाथ 
गणपती हनुमान और भैरव नाथ को नहीँ भुलाँना.. 
ना आई तो मारे ताना ये दुनियाँ इस नर पे 
इक बार तु भी आजा ऐ माँ मेरे घर पे..
मै तेरी ज्योत जागउँगा चुनडी लाल चढ़ाउगा.. 
पूजा का थाल सजा मैं तेरी आरती गाउँगा 
तुम गायत्री तुम सावत्री तुम लक्ष्मी ब्रम्हाणी.. मैया 
शारदा माता हो पार्वती हो काली कल्याणी माता..
तुम गायत्री तुम सावत्री तुम लक्शमी ब्रम्हाणी.. मैया 
शारदा माता हो पार्वती हो काली कल्याणी माता..
तेरी दया से चाँद और सुरज चमके अँबर पे 
बस इक बार तु भी आजा ऐ माँ मेरे घर पे.. 
मै तेरी ज्योत जागउँगा चुनडी लाल चढ़ाउगा.. 
माँ पूजा का थाल सजा मैं तेरी आरती गाउँगा.. 
पूरी करना मेरी मुरादे लख्खा लाल तुम्हारा मात 
माँ लख्खा लाल तुम्हारा 
तुम भक्तों की सुनती आई हैं विश्वास हमारा मैया 
हैं विश्वास हमारा माता... 
पूरी करना मेरी मुरादे लख्खा लाल तुम्हारा माता 
माँ लख्खा लाल तुम्हारा 
तुम भक्तों की सुनती आई हैं विश्वास हमारा मैया 
हैं विश्वास हमारा माता...
अब हाथ दया का माँ रख बाल के सर पे 
बस इक बार तु भी आजा ऐ माँ मेरे घर पे..
मै तेरी ज्योत जागउँगा चुनडी लाल चढ़ाउगा..
माँ पूजा का थाल सजा मैं तेरी आरती गाउँगा..

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*जीत-जवान जी! बहुत अच्छा काम किया है मित्र ! शुक्रिया आपका सभी भजन और भेटों के लिए! मित्र जागरण के शुरू में एक भजन गया जाता है! उसको भी अगर दे सको तो बहुत धन्यवाद!

बोल कुछ इस तरह से हैं-- मेरी आन रखना, मेरी शान रखना...*

----------


## Raman46

> बस इक बार तु भी आजा ऐ माँ मेरे घर पे..- 
> हर साल मैं आता हुँ मैया तेरे दर पे..
> इक बार तु भी आजा ऐ माँ मेरे घर पे.. 
> मै तेरी ज्योत जागउँगा चुनडी लाल चढ़ाउगा.. 
> पूजा का थाल सजा मैं तेरी आरती गाउँगा 
> आप भी आना अपने संग में शिवशंभु को भी लाना मैया.. 
> शिवशंभु को भी लाना.... 
> माँ गणपती हनुमान और भैरव नाथ को नहीँ भुलाँना 
> भैरव नाथ को नहीँ भुलाँना... 
> ...



प्रेम से बोलो जय माता दी ,जय माता दी ,जय माता दी

----------


## badboy123455

*जय माता दी ............*

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> जय माता दी .................





> जय माता दी जय माता दी





> आपकी ये भेट भी अच्छी है मित्र परन्तु मुझे ये वाली भेट चाहिए
> 
> "माँ मुरादे पूरी करदे हलवा बाटुगी"





> .जय माता दी ...........





> बोलो शेरा बाली माता कि जय .जय माता दी ,जय माता दी





> बोलो शेरा बाली माता कि जय .जय माता दी ,जय माता दी





> jai matadi ki jai...............................................  ...................





> अति सुन्दर सूत्र ..धन्यवाद..........





> *जीत-जवान जी! बहुत अच्छा काम किया है मित्र ! शुक्रिया आपका सभी भजन और भेटों के लिए! मित्र जागरण के शुरू में एक भजन गया जाता है! उसको भी अगर दे सको तो बहुत धन्यवाद!
> 
> बोल कुछ इस तरह से हैं-- मेरी आन रखना, मेरी शान रखना...*



जय मातादी , जय मातादी  , जयमातादी

----------


## JEETJAWAN

मां मुरादे पुरी करदे हलवा बांटुगी -3
ज्योत जगा के , सर को झुका के - 2 
में मनाउगीं में आउगीं , दर पे आउगीं
मां मुरादे पुरी करदे हलवा बांटुगी -3
ज्योत जगा के.......................;
संतो महंतो को बुला के , घर में कराउ जगराता - 2
सुनती है सबकी फरियादे मेरी भी सुन लेगी माता - 2
झोली भरेगी , संकट हरेगी - 2 फिर कया गाउंगी
मां मुरादे पुरी करदे हलवा बांटुगी ...........
मां मुरादे पुरी करदे हलवा बांटुगी..........
क्रपा करो वरदानी मां , छाया है गम का अंधेरा
तेरे सिवा मेरा कोई ना , मुझको भरोसा है तेरा -2
भाग्य जगा दे , बिगडी बना दे , दर पे आउगी , में मनाउगीं
मां मुरादे पुरी करदे हलवा बांटुगी ..........
मां मुरादे पुरी करदे हलवा बांटुगी...........

----------


## JEETJAWAN

ओ मां , जय मां , ओ मां , जय   मां
में बालक तु माता शेरावालिये , है अटुट ये नाता शेरावालिये
शेरावालिये मां , पहाडावालिये मां , मेहरावालिये मां , ज्योतावालिये मां
में बालक तु .............
तेरी ममता मिली है मुझको तेरा प्यार मिला है
तेरे आंचल की छाया में , मन का फुल खिला है 
तुने बुद्धि , तुने साहस , तुने ज्ञान दिया 
मस्तक उंचा करके जीने का वरदान दिया 
तु  हे भाग्य विधाता मां 
में बालक तु ................
जब से दो नयनो में तेरी , पावन ज्योत समायी ,
मन्दिर मन्दिर तेरी मुरत देने लगी दिखाई
उंचे पर्वत , पर मैंने भी  , डाल दिया है डेरा ,
निश दिन करे , जो तेरी सेवा  में वो दास हुं तेरा
रहुं तेरे गुण गाता शेरावालिये मां
में बालक तु ..............
में बालक तु माता शेरावालिये , है अटूट ये नाता शेरावालिये
जय शेरावाली , जय पहाडावाली  जय मेहरावाली , जय ज्योतावाली

----------


## JEETJAWAN

मेरी आन रखना, मेरी शान रखना -  
मेरी मैया बेटे का तुम ध्यान रखना
बनाना मेरे भाग्य, दुःख दूर करना, 
तु हे लक्ष्मी मेरे भंडार भरना,
ना निराश दर से , मुझे तुम लोटाना,
सदा वैरियों से , मुझे तुम बचाना,
मेरी आन रखना ..............
मुझे तो तेरा बल है, विश्वास तेरा,
तेरे चरणों में हैं नमस्कार मेरा,
चामुण्डा दशों दिशाओं में हर कष्ट तुम मेरा हरो, 
संसार में माता मेरी रक्षा करो, रक्षा करो,
रक्षा करो, मातेश्वरी दास के कष्ट मिटाओ,
दास की रक्षा को सदा, सिंह चडी माँ आओ 
मेरी आन रखना , मेरी शान रखना .........

----------


## Teach Guru

शब्दों के माध्यम से बहुत सुंदर चित्र खींचा है, धन्यवाद स्वीकार करें|

----------


## dharma23

बेहतरीन  सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## Neelima

बहुत सुन्दर॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰  ॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰+

----------


## JEETJAWAN

1. कभी फुर्सत हो तो जगदम्बे
2. तेरे नाम का करम है सारा भक्तो पर छाया है
3 मन तेरा मन्दिर आंखे दिया बाती
4 ध्यानु को तार दिया 
5 सबसे बडा तेरा नाम , ओ शेरोवाली उचे महरो वाली
6 तुने मुझे बुलाया शेरोवालिये
7 तु भीख ना देगी तो में शोर मचा दुंगा
8 झुठी दुनिया से मन को हटा ले 
9 सांची ज्योतोवाली माता तेरी जय जय कार
10 चलो बुलावा आया है माता ने बुलाया है
11 अम्बे तु है जगदम्बे काली 
12 तेरे दरबार में खुशी मिलती है
13 मन की मुरादे पुरी कर मां ,  दर्शन करने को मे तो आउंगी
14 कौन कहता है मां की ज्योत नही बोलती
15 एक जुग से मे तरसा शेरावालिये , दर्शन को में तेरे ज्योतावालिये
16 भेजा है बुलाबा तुने शेरावालिये
17 बिगडी मेरी बना दे
18 कीर्तन की है रात बाबा आज थाने आणो है
19 मेरी दुनिया है मां तेरे आंचल में
20 तेरे सदके तु भेज दे बुलावा
21 बस एक बार तु भी आजा मेरे घर पे
22 मां मुराद पुरी करदे हलवा बाटुंगी 
23 में बालक तु माता शेरावालिये 
24 मेरी आन रखना , मेरी शान रखना

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

लाजबाब  मित्र .............................................

----------


## JEETJAWAN

25

आवो म्हारे कंठा मैया बसो ये भवानी
(तर्ज: भजो मन तुलसी सीता राम) 

  आवो म्हारे कंठा मैया बसो हे भवानी ।। टेर ।।

1.कौन देव थारी करे थरपना कौन देव थने मानी ।
कौन देव थारे तपे रसोई कौन भरे जल जमुना को पानी ।।आवो म्हारे।।

2.आप निरंजन करी थरपना पॉंचों पांडव मानी ।
चॉंद सूरज थारे तपे रसो़ई, इन्द्र भरे मैया जल जमुना को पानी।।आवो म्हारे।।

3.सिंह चढ़ी पर्वत पर गाजे धवला गढ़ की रानी ।
महिषासुर ने पटक पछाड़्यो भक्तजनों की मैया तू है रखवाली ।। आवो म्हारे ।।

4.मारवाड़ मुरधर के माही गोठ मॉंगलोद माई
देस नोक में करणी माता, दर्शन करे हो नर-नारी ।। आवो म्हारे ।।

5.मुम्बई में मम्बा देवी कलकत्ता में काली ।
अहमदाबाद में भद्रकालिका संतन के प्रतिपाली ।। आवो म्हारे ।।

6.हरियो पीपल थारे द्वारे लाल ध्वजा फहरायी
तुलसीदास भजो भगवाना, सब देवन में मैया तू ही अगवानी ।। आवो म्हारे ।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

26

मॉं का दरबार है यह
(तर्ज: श्याम तेरे मिलने का सतसंग ही बहाना है ) 

  मॉं का दरबार है यह, यहॉं मॉं का ठिकाना है।
मॉं के चरणों में हमें, सब ही को आना है ।। टेर ।।

1.देवों के राजा जो यहॉं बैठे गजानन्द हैं
बैठे गजानन्द जहॉं वहॉं आनन्द ही आनन्द है
करना है तो काम कोई, पहले इनको मनाना है ।। मॉं का ।।

2.मारूति बजरंग बली दया भक्तों को इनकी मिली
जो भी शरण आये बजरंग करते हैं सबकी भली
भक्ति का अभय वरदान, बजरंग से पाना है ।। मॉं का ।।

3.भाग्य विधाता है शिव जो दुनिया के दाता है 
धर्मपाल यहॉं पर तुझे शीश झुकाता है
माताओं की माता तुम, तेरी शरण में आना है ।। मॉं का ।।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

27

मैया दे दुर्गा वरदान तेरा गुण गाऊँगा 

  मैया दे दुर्गा वरदान, तेरा गुण गाऊँगा ।। टेर ।। 
1.मैया तू ब्रह्मा की पुत्री, वेद ले स्वर्ग लोक से उतरी ।
मैया तेरी वरण रही है सुथरी, मैं तुझ को ध्याऊँगा ।। तेरा गुण ।।

2.मैया तेरा भवन बना जाली का, जूड़ा गुथवाया माली का ।
धरूं मैं ध्यान सदा काली का, पुष्प चढ़ाऊँगा ।। तेरा गुण ।। 

3.मैया तेरी महिमा सबसे न्यारी, करती सिंहन पे असवारी ।
पांव में पायल की छबि न्यारी, पदम नवाऊँगा ।। तेरा गुण ।। 

4.मैया तैने महिसासुर को मारा, मैया तैने सकटासुर संहारा ।
मैया तैने दुष्टन को संहारा, तुझको मनाऊँगा ।। तेरा गुण ।। 

5.शंकर कहत लटूरी वाला, जपूँ मैं तेरे नाम की माला ।
मैया तू खोल हृदय का ताला, शीश नवाऊँगा ।। तेरा गुण ।।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

28

आई सिंह पे सवार मैया ओढ़े चुनडी

आई सिंह पे सवार मैया ओढ़े चुनरी, मैया ओढ़े चुनरी 
ओढ़े चुनरी, मैया ओढ़े चुनरी ।। टेर ।।

1.आदिशक्ति है मात भवानी, जय दुर्गे मॉं काली ।
बड़े-बड़े राक्षस संहारे, रणचंडी मतवाली ।
करती भक्तों का उद्धार, मैया ओढ़े चुनरी ।। आई सिंह पे ।।

2.महिषासुर था महाबली, देवों को खूब सताया 
छीन लिया इन्द्रासन और देवों को मार भगाया 
करी देवों ने पुकार, मैया ओढ़े चुनरी ।। आई सिंह पे ।।

3.दुर्गा का अवतार लिया, झट महिषासुर संहारी 
दूर किया देवों का संकट, लीला तेरी न्यारी
किया देवों पे उपकार, मैया ओढ़े चुनरी ।। आई सिंह पे ।।

4.जो कोई जिस आशा से माता द्वार तिहारे आता । 
हर इच्छा होती है पूरण, मुँह मॉंगा फल पाता ।
तेरा गुण गावे संसार, मैया ओढ़े चुनरी ।। आई सिंह पे ।।

5.कष्ट अनेकों मुझको घेरे, कौन हरे दुख मेरे । 
नाम तेरा रटता हूँ मैया, मैं हर सॉंझ सवेरे ।
सेवक करता है पुकार, मैया ओढ़े चुनरी ।। आई सिंह पे ।।
मैया करदे बेड़ा पार, मैया ओढे चुनरी ।।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

29

शरणागत की मातेश्वरी, परतंग्या
( तमाशा)   
शरणागत की परतंग्या राखोजी मॉं परमेश्वरी ।। टेर ।।

1.शरण तिहारी आयो मैया, कर कर मन में आसजी ।
औरन को मैं अब नहीं जाचूँ, मोय तेरो विश्वास ।। शरणागत ।।

2.हम ही सो कछु जानत नाहीं, आप करो जी चाहे ।
हमरो तो कुछ बिगड़त नॉंही, तेरो विरद लजाय ।। शरणागत ।।

3.आपही जानो माया अपनी, अरज करूँ हर बार ।
हम हैं बालक भोले भाले, संकट है अति भार ।। शरणागत ।।

4.बालकृष्ण मनमोहन ध्यावे, दूर करो जंजाल ।
हम तो हैं चरणन के तेरे, राख सदा खुशहाल ।। शरणागत ।।

----------


## kavita25

> मां मुरादे पुरी करदे हलवा बांटुगी -3
> ज्योत जगा के , सर को झुका के - 2 
> में मनाउगीं में आउगीं , दर पे आउगीं
> मां मुरादे पुरी करदे हलवा बांटुगी -3
> ज्योत जगा के.......................;
> संतो महंतो को बुला के , घर में कराउ जगराता - 2
> सुनती है सबकी फरियादे मेरी भी सुन लेगी माता - 2
> झोली भरेगी , संकट हरेगी - 2 फिर कया गाउंगी
> मां मुरादे पुरी करदे हलवा बांटुगी ...........
> ...


धन्यवाद जीत जी ,रेपो के साथ 


जय माता दी

----------


## JEETJAWAN

30


 व्यापक हो सब घट घट में मॉं माता
(राग: केदार) 
व्यापक हो सब घट घट में मॉं माता ईश्वरी ए ।। टेर ।।

1.हो व्यापक सबके घट घट में दर्शाये दर्शन नैन में ।
आदि निरंजन ज्योत सदा परमेश्वरी ए ।। व्यापक हो ।।

2.तू ही अम्बा तूही जगदम्बा तू ही देवी रम्भा । 
तू ही बुगला चूड़ामणि मात विश्वम्भरी ए ।। व्यापक हो ।।

3.तू ही द्रौपदा सीता पार्वती शारद सावित्री ।
रुद्राणी कमला इन्द्राणी मात सुन्दरी ए ।। व्यापक हो ।।

4.कष्ट निवारण रचना रचनी आप ही जानो माया अपनी ।
महिसासुर हतनी जग जननी मात मोहीनी ए ।। व्यापक हो ।।

5.मन मोहन है दास तिहारो मैया भव से पार उतारो ।
मम हृदा बिच बस रही मूरती सॉंवरी ए ।। व्यापक हो ।।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

31

ऊँचा नीचा परबत से बन्या 
(तर्ज: चार भुजा सु म्हारी बीनती जी) 

ऊँचा नीचा परबत हद बन्या, म्हारा अम्बाजी हेलो ।। टेर ।।
म्हारा माताजी हेला चरणॅं बेवै गंगा यमुना नीर, माताजी 
1.पेरण पठोडो ए, अम्बा रानी हद बने,
ओ मैया ओढन ढिकणी रो चीर माता जी,

2.पॉंवॉंमॉंही बाजे हे अम्बा रानी घूघरा,
थारी ठिम ठिमचाले हे चाल माताजी 

3.अम्बाजी ने भावे हे चकता चकता चूरमा
ऊपर मधु री धार माताजी 

4.सोना री सुराही है, अम्बा रानी मद भरी 
हे मैया नकशी रो प्यालो हाथ माताजी 

5.मैया तू ने ध्याऊँ ए, अम्बा रानी चौगुणो
तू जग जायो हे संसार माताजी 
मैं तो तने ध्याऊँ ए 
अम्बा रानी चौगणो, म्हारो चित्त चरणॉं रे मॉंय माताजी 

4.दास व्यास की विनती, हे मैया म्हारा आवागमन मिटाय माताजी

----------


## JEETJAWAN

32

 कर सहाय रख लाज
(राग: केदार)   
  कर सहाय रख लाज, आज जगदम्ब भवानी ।
शक्ति देओ मोहे सिंह वाहीनी ।। टेर ।।

1.रतन जडित सिंहासन सोहे, छबि लखि त्रिभुवन जन मोहे ।
दर्शन कर अति सुख पावे, कष्ट निवारीणी ए ।। कर सहाय ।।

2.कण कण में मॉं ज्योति तिहारी, योगन हो बिन शक्ति तुम्हारी । 
मोक्ष राह की राह की बतावे, मोक्षदायीनी ए ।। कर सहाय।।

3.चंड मुंड महिसासुर खलसे, धरा भयी जब अति अकुलानी ।
महाकोप कर दानव मारे, विपत विडारिणी ए ।। कर सहाय ।।

4.उर में ग्यान की ज्योति जगा दे, भव के सारे जाल छुडादे ।
तेरी दया मॉं निर्भय विचरुं, अभय दायिनी ए ।। कर सहाय ।।

5.नव दुर्गा मॉं तेरा काली, भक्तवत्सल तू है मतवाली ।
मन वांछित फल दो जोगी को, मॉं वर दायिनी ए ।। कर सहाय ।।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

33

लाज तुम रखियो महाराणी
(तर्ज: नाथ मैं थारो जी थारो)   
लाज तुम रखियो महाराणी, 
गणनायक की मात गौरजा शिवकी पटराणी ।। टेर ।।

1.ब्रह्मा ध्यावे, विष्णु ध्यावे, इन्दर ध्यान लगावे जी ।
तैंतीस कोटी देवता तेरे, द्वारे हुकम उठावे जी ।
रखो तुम उन पर मेहरबानी ।। लाज तुम ।।

2.नारद शारद शेष फनीसा, नित उठ ध्यान लगावे मॉं । 
नेती नेती कह वेद पुकारे, अंत कोई नहीं पावे मॉं ।
जोगन रहती अगवानी ।। लाज तुम ।।

3.विष्णु के घर बनी तू लक्ष्मी, ब्रह्मा के घर ब्रह्माणी ।
शंकर के घर बनी गौरजा, राम घरां तू महाराणी ।।
देवता कहे देव दानी ।। लाज तुम ।।

4.काली बन कलकत्ते बैठी, मुम्बा बन मुम्बई में मॉं ।
तुलजापुर में बसे भवानी, दिन दिन ज्योत सवाई मॉं ।
दुखियों की दुर्गा रानी ।। लाज तुम ।।

5.अष्ट भुजा को धार सिंह की, करती है असवारी जी।
शुम्भ निशुम्भ पछाड करी मॉं, संतों की रखवारी जी ।
निभाती भक्तों की वाणी ।। लाज तुम ।।

6.जो जन तेरा ध्यान लगाया, मन इच्छा फल पाया मॉं ।
"हनुमान' को राख शरण में, निर्मल कर दे काया मॉं ।
तेरा गुण गाने की ठानी ।। लाज तुम ।।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

34

 हे अम्बे जगदम्बे भवानी

  हे अम्बे जगदम्बे भवानी, दयामयी कल्याणी मॉं 
दर पे आये भक्तों की तू, भर देती है झोली मॉं ।। टेर ।।

1.नभ में सूरज चॅंदा तेरी, माया ही सब बतलाये
कल कल बहते झरने भी सब, गाथा तेरी ही गाये
तेरी माया तू ही जाने, और न शेरॉं वाली मॉं ।। हे अम्बे ।।

2.मधु कैठभ और महिसासुर का, मॉं तू ने संघार किया 
रक्त बीज था अतुल भयंकर, रण में उसे पछाड़ दिया
दैत्यों का सब नाश किया मॉं, उँचे भवनों वाली मॉं
तेरे दर पे आकर के, ध्यान और मुक्ति पाई थी ।। हे अम्बे ।।

3.शीश काट कर उस भक्त ने तेरे, दर पे ज्योत जलाई थी
तेरी शक्ति मॉं अपार है, भरे भण्डार खाली मॉं
चाहा था अकबर ने भी, मैया तुझको अजमाना
मान गया शक्ति को वह, ज्योति ऊपर जल पाया
दूर हुआ अभिमान सब उसका, भक्ति कीनी तेरी मॉं ।। हे अम्बे ।।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

35

 देवीजी रा दर्शन की बलिहारी, सोहे सिंह चढी असवारी ।। टेर ।।

1.म्हारी भूल माफ कर माता, अपनो विरद बिचारी
मोय भरोसो है जगदम्बा, अब मैं बेग उबारी ।। देवीजी ।।

2.ना कोई देव दूसरो जानूं, आप तनै आधारी
आप बिना म्हारो कुण धनी है, कानल तू हितकारी ।। देवीजी ।।

3.म्हारे कहा आप पधारे, मॉं थांरी बात सुधारी
दास ही जान दया कर माता, समझ है मन सारी ।। देवीजी ।।

4.मैं शरणांगत हूँ चरणन को, माता मान बघारी
दोय कर जोड़ अरज करत हूँ, विनती नांही बिसारी
जब ही भीड़ पड़े भक्तन पे, पल में बेग पधारी ।। देवीजी ।।

----------


## T J Cooper

एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिएआपका ह्रदय से आभार . कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## JEETJAWAN

36

शारद माता शारद माता
(राग : हरियाणा)   
  शारद माता शारद माता शारद माता जी ।
तू बानी बरदानी अम्बे शीश झुकाता जी ।। टेर ।।

1.चार भुजा सिर मुकुट बिराजै हंसा की असवारी ।
बुद्दि बिधाता जगकी माता तौपर तनमन वारी ।। शारद माता ।।

2.ब्रह्म बखानी वेदन मानी देवों ने यश गाया ।
रामकृष्ण होग्या अवतारी पार न तेरा पाया ।। शारद माता ।।

3.मती हरी तुमने कैकयी की वन में राम पठाये ।
तू ही जा रावण घट बैठी दानव सकल खपाये ।। शारद माता ।।

4.महर करो बानी बरदानी पार न तेरा पाया ।
बंशीधर पर किरपा कीन्ही पिंगल ज्ञान बताया ।। शारद माता ।।

----------


## Raja44

यार खाटुश्याम जी के भजन मुझे भाते हैँ आपके पास हो तो डाले या बता देँ कहां मिल सकते हैँ

----------


## Pandit G

*जय माता दी ...........*

----------


## Raman46

जय माता दी 
जय माता दी 
जय माता दी ...........

----------


## Shri Vijay

आदरणीय मित्र श्री जित जवान जी आप के ईस बेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ l

----------


## Badtameez

जय माता दी।।।।।।।।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

37
नाम जपन क्यों छोड़ दिया- 
नाम जपन क्यों छोड़ दिया 

क्रोध न छोड़ा झूठ न छोड़ा 
सत्य बचन क्यों छोड दिया 

झूठे जग में दिल ललचा कर 
असल वतन क्यों छोड दिया 

कौड़ी को तो खूब सम्भाला 
लाल रतन क्यों छोड दिया 

जिन सुमिरन से अति सुख पावे 
तिन सुमिरन क्यों छोड़ दिया 

खालस इक भगवान भरोसे 
तन मन धन क्यों ना छोड़ दिया 

नाम जपन क्यों छोड़ दिया ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए जीत जी को धन्यबाद और बधाई

----------


## Shri Vijay

जित जी इतने अच्छे सूत्र को क्रपया गतिशील रक्खे |

----------


## vickky681

जय माता दी   ..........................

----------


## vickky681

जैकारा माँ शेरा वाली दा बोल सहे दरबार की जय

----------


## Shri Vijay

जय साच्चे दरबार की जय , जय मातादी बोलते जाओ माँ का प्रसाद पाते जाओ |

----------


## love.15

जय माता दी ///////////////////////////

----------


## kavita25

जय माता दी ///

----------


## love.15

जय माँ शेराबालि बोल साचे दरबार की जय

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> यार खाटुश्याम जी के भजन मुझे भाते हैँ आपके पास हो तो डाले या बता देँ कहां मिल सकते हैँ





> *जय माता दी ...........*





> जय माता दी 
> जय माता दी 
> जय माता दी ...........





> आदरणीय मित्र श्री जित जवान जी आप के ईस बेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ l





> जय माता दी।।।।।।।।





> एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए जीत जी को धन्यबाद और बधाई





> जित जी इतने अच्छे सूत्र को क्रपया गतिशील रक्खे |





> जय माता दी ..........................





> जैकारा माँ शेरा वाली दा बोल सहे दरबार की जय





> जय साच्चे दरबार की जय , जय मातादी बोलते जाओ माँ का प्रसाद पाते जाओ |





> जय माता दी ///////////////////////////





> जय माता दी ///





> जय माँ शेराबालि बोल साचे दरबार की जय


जय माता दी...

----------


## JEETJAWAN

38

माता ओ माता पहाडोंवाली माता 
आऊँगी आऊँगी मैं अगले बरस फिर आऊँगी 
लाऊँगी लाऊँगी तेरी लाल चुनरियाँ लाऊँगी.....२ 
तेरी महिमा सुनते हैं तेरी महिमा गाते हैं 
आँख में आँसू लाते हैं मोती लेकर जाते हैं |....२ 
पर्वत पे है डेरा ऊँचा मंदिर तेरा 
तेरी शरण में आ के जागा जीवन मेरा 
जय शेरावाली दी जय मेहरावाली दी...२ 
जय माता रानी की 
माता ओ माता पहाडोंवाली माता...२ 
मन में हैं तेरी भक्ती हम जाने तेरी शक्ति 
दुखः क्या हैं दुखः की छाया ये हमको छु नहीं सकती 
जितनी शक्तिशाली उतनी ही तु भोली 
बिन मांगे ही तुने भर दी मेरी झोली 
जय ज्योतावाली दी जय लाटा वाली दी ..२ 
जय माता रानी की 
आऊँगी आऊँगी मैं अगले बरस फिर आऊँगी 
लाऊँगी लाऊँगी तेरी लाल चुनरियाँ लाऊँगी.....२ 

तन पूजा की थाली साम्रगी हैं मन की 
माँ तेरे चरणों में भेंट है निर्धन की 
जय भवँरावाली दी जय छत्रवाली दी 
जय माता रानी की 
माता ओ माता पहाडोंवाली माता 
आऊँगी आऊँगी मैं अगले बरस फिर आऊँगी 
लाऊँगी लाऊँगी तेरी लाल चुनरियाँ लाऊँगी.....२ 
तेरी महिमा सुनते हैं तेरी महिमा गाते हैं 
आँख में आँसू लाते हैं मोती लेकर जाते हैं |

----------

